
Books on STEM subjects you recommend, 2019 - playing_colours
Books recommendations - one of my favourite topics on HN, both useful and fun. It has a drawback: unread titles are accumulating on my shelves - I still have a hope that I’ll read them eventually, or my children.<p>This time it is about STEM subjects. Can you please share your favourite books &#x2F; textbook, you read recently, some hidden gems you want to share? Thanks!
======
playing_colours
A gem of the year for me: “A Course in Algebra”, by Vinberg
[https://bookstore.ams.org/gsm-56](https://bookstore.ams.org/gsm-56) A gentle
introduction into Abstract Algebra. It is very well written, with a lot of
examples. Recently, I opened for myself Soviet mathematical books, with no-
nonsense terse language, without entertaining pictures, but with good examples
of applications.

Another math title that someone recommended on HN, I am digging into now:
”Foundations of Applied Mathematics” [https://foundations-of-applied-
mathematics.github.io/](https://foundations-of-applied-mathematics.github.io/)
It is going to be 4 volumes, Volume 1 is available, Volume 2 arrives soon. It
is a useful book (soon books) on maths for specialists in AI and computational
areas.

Last title, not released yet: “Topology through Inquiry”
[https://bookstore.ams.org/text-58/](https://bookstore.ams.org/text-58/) Sure,
there is the famous Munkres book as a great intro into Topology, but this one
may be interesting to learn maths using inquiry-based learning approach.

